# Pains in my right side



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi girls. I just wondered if anyone had anything similar.

The last 4 days I've had a pain in my right hand side very much like ovulation pains, except ov pains for me normally last minutes or at most about an hour, not days. It's been at it's worst the day before yesterday and today, and the other 2 days there but not as noticeable (more like a dull ache). My question is, has anyone else experienced this for this long or should I be worried? Is it possible for ovulation pains to last this long or could it be something more sinister?  BTW - I had a +ive OPK yesterday and my temp shot up today so it's the right timing for ov.

Thanks in advance girls.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Yes, I always start getting ovulation pains (and other symptoms) from around cd10 onwards, getting progressively worse & more intense until I ovulate on cd14/15.  The pain then eases up a bit but still get aches, pains, twinges & other symptoms right the way through 2ww.
When I was on clomid it just exacerbated this and at times I could hardly walk the pain was so bad...but I was releasing 2 or 3 eggs on clomid which properly explains why pain was worse.

I'm sure your symptoms & pain is ovulation related but if you're concerned then maybe speak with your consultant.

Good luck
Natasha


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Natasha. Thanks for that. You've described exactly what I felt like this morning - was in none stop pain. We're away tonight and I was a bit unsure whether or not to go, but it seems to have improved a bit this afternoon. Now it just hurts if I bend my body, so isn't as bad. Let's hope it's a sign I might be releasing more than one egg this month.  

Thanks again for putting my mind at rest. 

Rosie. xxx


----------



## wouldloveababycat (Mar 21, 2004)

Oooh wonder if that is what I am getting .. it is the first time I have noticed pains but have had them since yesterday which was day 7 so seems a bit early ..but have never had them before .. hope that it means something good is happening this cycle..


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi. Just a quick update. As from Saturday evening I've had no more pains, so defo looks like it was just a long spell of ov pains. Let's hope that as they were so unusual for me they will make the difference this cycle  

Thanks for your reassurance and support.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Rosie
was just about to agree with Natasha then read on to read your reply, it did sound like ov to me too.  I used to start building up with them almost from my AF finishing until a few days after ov.

xxx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Thanks Flowerpot. I'm feeling much better now it's gone.

Well done on the weight loss. I hope I can do as well as you've done.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Thanks chick, slowly getting there


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Hi Rosie,

I'm sorry to hear you had bad pains, but yep they do sound like ovulation pain so thats good really  
Good luck for this month      

Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

Hi Jo. Loving the pic - would have been nice to see your head too though.   How are you feeling? 

Weird isn't it - they seemed so bad at the time but those pains seem like a distant memory now! Hope it was a good sign of more than one egg or something.

Thanks for your wishes of luck.

Rosie. xxx


----------



## jocole69 (Dec 19, 2004)

Ha Ha!  Thats why i cut my head off - I'm incognito  
Feeling well thanks, cant believe how quickly the time is going though. I hope its you soon       Yeah, lots of eggs - and i dont mean Easter ones    
Jo xx


----------



## Rosie P (Nov 10, 2005)

I can only picture you headless now though!  

I can't believe how quick it's going either, but it's good because you'll soon have a lovely little boy or girl!   Ooooo, don't mention Easter eggs - I love them! That going to be a big challenge this year, not filling my face with gorgeous Easter chocky!  

Rosie. xxx


----------

